# SMSSEND con www.190.it

## ProT-0-TypE

salve a tutti! ho emerso SMSSEND, tutto perfetto, poi do dato un:

```
smssend www.190.it -install SmsSend version 3.4 - Copyright(c) Ze KiLleR / SkyTech - 2000'04 Trying to install www.190.it.sms script...

Successfully installed new script www.190.it.sms

```

Poi già come do un 

```
smssend www.190.it -help
```

ho errori:

```
SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <html>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <head>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <title>Planet-D - Spacewide-Colonisation Departure-Compound</title>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <style type="text/css">

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : td.fondintcoinhautgauche {  background-image: url(gfx/illus--dbd.gif); background-repeat:no-repeat; background-position: left top }

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : td.fondmidcoinhautgauche {  background-image: url(gfx/illus--dbg.gif); background-repeat:no-repeat; background-position: left top }

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : input {  font-family: arial; font-size: 12px; font-style: normal; font-weight: normal; color: #A6D1DA; background-color: #267FA0; border-color: #337390 #4694AF #4694AF #337390; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 1px; border-left-width: 1px}

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : textarea {  font-family: arial; font-size: 12px; font-style: normal; font-weight: normal; color: #A6D1DA; background-color: #267FA0; border-color: #337390 #4694AF #4694AF #337390; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 1px; border-left-width: 1px}

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : </style>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : </head>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <body bgcolor="#3F6881" text="#1E2838" link="#A6D1DA" vlink="#A6D1DA" alink="#A6D1DA" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <table width="700" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" align="center" height="60">

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <tr>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td nowrap align="center" valign="bottom" width="40" rowspan="2">&nbsp;</td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td nowrap width="10" rowspan="2">

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <p><font face="arial" size="2" color="#A6D1DA"><img src="gfx/nb_g.gif" width="10" height="60"></font></p>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : </td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td nowrap height="15" align="center" valign="bottom" width="530">&nbsp;</td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td align="left" valign="middle" width="120" rowspan="2"><a href="/?p=news"><img src="gfx/logo_planet-d.gif" width="120" height="60" border="0" alt="Planet-d.net"></a></td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : </tr>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <tr>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td height="45" align="center" valign="middle" bgcolor="#3A5364">

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" bgcolor="#3A5364" height="45" background="gfx/nb_fond.gif">

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <tr>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td height="30" align="center" valign="top" width="15%"><font face="arial" size="2"><a onMouseOver="document.nbnews.src='gfx/nb_btn_news_on.gif';" onMouseOut="document.nbnews.src='gfx/nb_btn_news_off.gif';" href="/?p=news"><img src="gfx/nb_btn_news_off.gif" width="30" height="30" border="0" alt="latestNEWS" name="nbnews"></a></font></td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td height="30" width="10" nowrap>&nbsp;</td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td height="30" align="center" valign="top" width="15%"><font face="arial" size="2"><a onMouseOver="document.nbcompound.src='gfx/nb_btn_compound_on.gif';" onMouseOut="document.nbcompound.src='gfx/nb_btn_compound_off.gif';" href="/?p=compound"><img src="gfx/nb_btn_compound_off.gif" width="30" height="30" border="0" alt="theCOMPOUND" name="nbcompound"></a></font></td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td height="30" width="10" nowrap>&nbsp;</td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td height="30" align="center" valign="top" width="15%"><font face="arial" size="2"><a onMouseOver="document.nbcolonies.src='gfx/nb_btn_colonies_on.gif';" onMouseOut="document.nbcolonies.src='gfx/nb_btn_colonies_off.gif';" href="/?p=colonies"><img src="gfx/nb_btn_colonies_off.gif" width="30" height="30" border="0" alt="spaceCOLONIES" name="nbcolonies"></a></font></td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td height="30" nowrap width="10">&nbsp;</td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td height="30" align="center" valign="top" width="15%"><font face="arial" size="2"><a onMouseOver="document.nbenlist.src='gfx/nb_btn_enlist_on.gif';" onMouseOut="document.nbenlist.src='gfx/nb_btn_enlist_off.gif';" href="/?p=enlist"><img src="gfx/nb_btn_enlist_off.gif" width="30" height="30" border="0" alt="dareENLIST" name="nbenlist"></a></font></td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td height="30" nowrap width="10">&nbsp;</td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td height="30" align="center" valign="top" width="15%"><font face="arial" size="2"><a onMouseOver="document.nbdonate.src='gfx/nb_btn_donate_on.gif';" onMouseOut="document.nbdonate.src='gfx/nb_btn_donate_off.gif';" href="/?p=donate"><img src="gfx/nb_btn_donate_off.gif" width="30" height="30" border="0" alt="bekindDONATE" name="nbdonate"></a></font></td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td height="30" width="10" nowrap>&nbsp;</td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td height="30" align="center" valign="top" width="15%"><font face="arial" size="2"><a onMouseOver="document.nbmanage.src='gfx/nb_btn_manage_on.gif';" onMouseOut="document.nbmanage.src='gfx/nb_btn_manage_off.gif';" href="/?p=login"><img src="gfx/nb_btn_manage_off.gif" width="30" height="30" border="0" alt="log-inMANAGE" name="nbmanage"></a></font></td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : </tr>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <tr>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td height="15" valign="middle" align="center" nowrap width="15%"><font face="arial" size="1" color="#1E2838"><a onMouseOver="document.nbnews.src='gfx/nb_btn_news_on.gif';" onMouseOut="document.nbnews.src='gfx/nb_btn_news_off.gif';" href="/?p=news">news</a></font></td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td height="15" width="10" nowrap>&nbsp;</td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td height="15" align="center" valign="middle" nowrap width="15%"><font face="arial" size="1" color="#1E2838"><a onMouseOver="document.nbcompound.src='gfx/nb_btn_compound_on.gif';" onMouseOut="document.nbcompound.src='gfx/nb_btn_compound_off.gif';" href="/?p=compound">compound</a></font></td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td height="15" width="10" nowrap>&nbsp;</td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td height="15" align="center" valign="middle" nowrap width="15%"><font face="arial" size="1" color="#1E2838"><a onMouseOver="document.nbcolonies.src='gfx/nb_btn_colonies_on.gif';" onMouseOut="document.nbcolonies.src='gfx/nb_btn_colonies_off.gif';"href="/?p=colonies">colonies</a></font></td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td height="15" width="10" nowrap>&nbsp;</td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td height="15" align="center" valign="middle" nowrap width="15%"><font face="arial" size="1" color="#1E2838"><a onMouseOver="document.nbenlist.src='gfx/nb_btn_enlist_on.gif';" onMouseOut="document.nbenlist.src='gfx/nb_btn_enlist_off.gif';" href="/?p=enlist">enlist</a></font></td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td height="15" nowrap width="10">&nbsp;</td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td height="15" align="center" valign="middle" nowrap width="15%"><font face="arial" size="1" color="#1E2838"><a onMouseOver="document.nbdonate.src='gfx/nb_btn_donate_on.gif';" onMouseOut="document.nbdonate.src='gfx/nb_btn_donate_off.gif';" href="/?p=donate">donate</a></font></td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td height="15" width="10" nowrap>&nbsp;</td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td height="15" align="center" valign="middle" nowrap width="15%"><font face="arial" size="1" color="#1E2838"><a onMouseOver="document.nbmanage.src='gfx/nb_btn_manage_on.gif';" onMouseOut="document.nbmanage.src='gfx/nb_btn_manage_off.gif';" href="/?p=login">manage</a></font></td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : </tr>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : </table>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : </td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : </tr>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : </table>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <table width="700" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" align="center" height="60">

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <tr>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td width="140">&nbsp;</td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td width="520" align="right" valign="middle"><font face="arial" size="5" color="#A6D1DA"><img src="gfx/titre_error404.gif" width="400" height="60" alt="error404"></font></td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td width="40">&nbsp;</td>SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : </tr>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : </table>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <p align="center">&nbsp;</p>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <p align="center"><img src="gfx/illus-error404.gif" width="185" height="250" alt="error404"></p>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <p align="center">&nbsp;</p>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <p align="center"><font face="arial" size="2">Your request-ship has crashed !<br>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : The colony-starport you were targetting is not on our star-maps anymore.</font></p>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <p>&nbsp;</p>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <table width="700" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" align="center">

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <tr>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : <td align="center"><font face="arial" size="1" color="#3A5364">you are visitor 6808497. all contents

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : are reserved materials &copy; 2002 Planet-D - code <a href="http://www.aegis-corp.org/" target="_blank"><img src="gfx/logo_pictoaegis.gif" width="13" height="12" align="absbottom" alt="Aegis-Corp.org" border="0"></a>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : - design <a href="http://www.bwoup.com" target="_blank"><img src="gfx/logo_pictobwoup.gif" width="12" height="12" align="absmiddle" border="0" alt="Bwoup.com"></a> - powered by <a href="http://home.t0x.net" target="_t0x"><font color="#3A5364">t0x-engine</font></a> v1.4.2-beta2</font></td>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : </tr>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : </table>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : </body>

SmsSend Warning in provider loader : Unknown option : </html>

SmsSend version 3.4 - Copyright(c) Ze KiLleR / SkyTech - 2000'04

Arguments for provider www.190.it :

```

----------

## fabius

Ho provato ora (grazie per avermi fatto scoprire questo programma  :Very Happy: ). Lo script per usare il servizio Vodafone su www.190.it si chiama vodafoneit.sms (vedi sito del prog). Io ho fatto

```
smssend vodafoneit -install
```

 ed il prog se lo è scaricato (di default non c'è, almeno nella versione 3.3). Per usarlo

```
smssend vodafoneit -help
```

----------

## Crema83

Anche a te ci mette gli anni per inviare il messaggio ???

----------

## fabius

Si  :Sad: ,  ma almeno funziona. Lo script per il sito di Libero, ad esempio, non va.

----------

## Crema83

 *fabius wrote:*   

> Si ,  ma almeno funziona. Lo script per il sito di Libero, ad esempio, non va.

 

Guarda se funziona non te lo so ancora dire dato che i messaggi che mi sono inviato sul cell non mi sono arrivati... xò c'è da sperare: neanche quelli che mi sono mandato dal sito sono giunti a destinazione!!! Staranno provando tutti ...    :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Crema83 wrote:*   

> Guarda se funziona non te lo so ancora dire dato che i messaggi che mi sono inviato sul cell non mi sono arrivati... 

 

Da queste parti é arrivato anche il messaggio.

Lo script ci mette molto perché il sito vodafone ci mette molto a generare le pagine, comunque direi che se i messaggi di output sono i seguenti:

```
Result : Login successful.

Result : SMS preview page reached.

Result : Message sent successfully.
```

dovrebbe essere tutto a posto.

----------

## Crema83

Perfetto...sono arrivati !!!

Avevo immaginato che fosse un problema relativo al sito...

Solo una cosa: e se volessi creare uno script vodasms che al suo interno abbia già nome e password? Si può fare qualcosa?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Crema83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Solo una cosa: e se volessi creare uno script vodasms che al suo interno abbia già nome e password? Si può fare qualcosa?

 

io ho messo in ~/.bashrc un alias:

```
alias vodafone="smssend vodafoneit NOMEUTENTE PASSWORD"
```

e lo uso così:

```
vodafone 34******** "testo del messaggio"
```

----------

## knefas

funge, ma e' davvero molto molto lento a mandarli, piu' che loggandosi dal sito...probabilmente firefox e' piu' veloce di smssend...

cmq gran bel programma e gran bel tip!  :Smile: 

ah, ho trovato questo link che spiega un po' di cose utili...

----------

## khazad-dum

Non so se è così anche per i cell dei privati, ma per quello businness mi è bastata la semplice registrazione, ed inserire l'indirizzo email della macchina dal quale invio. In pratica solo l'indirizzo di posta registrato può inviare mail che verranno convertite poi in sms. Quindi, un banale: echo "ciao ciao" | mail 34812345678@sms.vodafone.it spedisce la mail, e dopo un delay di 3 minuti, arriva l'sms. stavo anche progettando una serie di script per il controllo remoto di macchine (tramite il fork di ssh o rsh)...sarebbe comodo poter lavorarci tutti assieme. Eventuali volontari in pm.

ciau

ah, si..

funziona solo con numeri vodafone

----------

## randomaze

 *khazad-dum wrote:*   

> In pratica solo l'indirizzo di posta registrato può inviare mail che verranno convertite poi in sms.

 

Ma fanno solo il controllo del mittente oppure vedono anche gli altri campi dell'header? Perché detto così mi sembrerebbe molto falsificabile...

----------

## khazad-dum

a quanto credo di aver capito, fanno solo controllo sul mittente. Non vorrei però che facciano anche il controllo del dominio di invio.

----------

## randomaze

 *khazad-dum wrote:*   

> a quanto credo di aver capito, fanno solo controllo sul mittente. Non vorrei però che facciano anche il controllo del dominio di invio.

 

Si, a leggere nel sito sembra che sia solo quello... stasera provo da casa con nail...

Rispetto alla versione web (che sarebbe quella usata da smssend) però il numero si sms é minore (10 contro 100) e anche la lunghezza degli stessi é penalizzata (132 caratteri contro 360).

----------

## Crema83

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io ho messo in ~/.bashrc un alias:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Comodissimo...

Ora manca solo di creare una specie di rubrica...ovvero fare in modo di utilizzare nominativi al posto dei numeri!!! 

Sarebbe una cosa stratosferica e presumo anche non troppo complessa da implementare!!! Se solo avessi un pò di tempo a disposizione potrei provare a fare qualcosa....     :Crying or Very sad:  Maledetta Università!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## knefas

 *Crema83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora manca solo di creare una specie di rubrica...ovvero fare in modo di utilizzare nominativi al posto dei numeri!!! 

 

se guardi in fondo al sito di smssend ci sono dei front end di cui uno ha la rubrica...non ho avuto tempo di guardarlo, ma c'e'!  :Smile: 

----------

## Crema83

 *knefas wrote:*   

> se guardi in fondo al sito di smssend ci sono dei front end di cui uno ha la rubrica...non ho avuto tempo di guardarlo, ma c'e'! 

 

 :Crying or Very sad:    mi sono commosso !!!!!!!!!   

Appena riesco do un occhio !!!

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Da queste parti é arrivato anche il messaggio.
> 
> Lo script ci mette molto perché il sito vodafone ci mette molto a generare le pagine, comunque direi che se i messaggi di output sono i seguenti:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

questo mi fa pensare che sei riuscito a registrarti al 190.it... io non sono mai riuscito ad andare oltre la seconda pagina... improvvisamente mi dice: "il tuo codice fiscale non corrisponde al tuo codice fiscale: ammissione di inutilità in corso: spegnimi, ti prego !!!" o qualcosa del genere  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## knefas

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> improvvisamente mi dice: "il tuo codice fiscale non corrisponde al tuo codice fiscale

 

hai provato a generarlo con un programmino apposito, tipo http://www.codicefiscale.com ? magari gli piace di piu'...si basano piu' o meno tutti sullo stesso algoritmo per la verifica, e magari quello vero non lo soddisfa!   :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *knefas wrote:*   

> hai provato a generarlo con un programmino apposito, tipo http://www.codicefiscale.com ? magari gli piace di piu'...si basano piu' o meno tutti sullo stesso algoritmo per la verifica, e magari quello vero non lo soddisfa!  

 

avevo già provato, ma il codice prodotto é effettivamente quello corretto  :Wink: 

... invece ho scoperto giusto ora l'inghippo (questo topic mi ha fatto tornare la voglia di provare...) l'errore riportato era (e continua ad essere) "codice fiscale errato (n.b. solo sulla seconda pagina, sulla prima, dove lo inserisco, tutto okey !), ma il vero problema era la mail: appena gli ho detto che sottoscrivevo una casella di posta vodafone, improvvisamente, tutto a posto, niente piu' errori, niente piu' togne... che strano, eh  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## knefas

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> appena gli ho detto che sottoscrivevo una casella di posta vodafone, improvvisamente, tutto a posto, niente piu' errori, niente piu' togne... che strano, eh  ?

 

eheh...  :Razz: 

mi chiedevo perche' smssend fosse cosi' lento...piu' lento che non dal web. Anche perche' fa il login ogni volta, mentre dal web se si mandano 2 sms di seguito non ce ne e' bisogno...ho guardato nello script, ma non c'e' possibilita' di fare un costrutto if ...else,  ce n'e' solo un surrogato... :Crying or Very sad: 

bah, se qualcuno ci mette mano faccia sapere!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

Segnalo che registrandosi con un numero aziendale (il mio) il sito è diverso, e lo script vodafoneit non funziona.

----------

## kender_m

 *Crema83 wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   
> 
> io ho messo in ~/.bashrc un alias:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ehmmm 

```
# man smssend

.

.

. 

Aliases File

        When invoking SmsSend with arguments, you have the possibility to use aliases (@Alias_name), which  are  located  in  the  file

        ~/.smssend/aliases. Each line of this file (except for empty lines, and lines starting with a '#') must be as following : 'Name

        Alias' (without the '), where Name and Alias being separated by at least one space.

        Example : smssend totalise.sms @MyCountryCode @Sophie "Hi Sophie"
```

 :Wink: 

però devo ammettere che non ho ancora provato...   :Rolling Eyes: 

[edit]ERRATA CORRIGE: così facendo vodefoneit non mi funziona: muore dopo il login[/edit]

----------

## Crema83

 *kender_m wrote:*   

> ERRATA CORRIGE: così facendo vodefoneit non mi funziona: muore dopo il login

 

Io pensavo invece di fare una cosa del genere:

```
alias vodafoneTizio="smssend vodafoneit NOMEUTENTE PASSWORD NumeroDiTizio"

alias vodafoneCaio="smssend vodafoneit NOMEUTENTE PASSWORD NumerodiCaio"
```

E' abbastanza rozza come cosa...xò funziona...

----------

## consdel

a me gli alias funzionano perfettamente!

comodissimo anche il suggerimento di ProT-0-TypE!

ma la cosa veramente toga, non so se ve ne eravate accorti, è che inviando gli sms in questo modo essi avranno come mittente il vostro numero, e non www.190.it!

----------

## Crema83

 *consdel wrote:*   

> ma la cosa veramente toga, non so se ve ne eravate accorti, è che inviando gli sms in questo modo essi avranno come mittente il vostro numero, e non www.190.it!

 

Beh questo capitava anche inviandoli direttamente dal sito www.190.it; è una modifica che hanno apportato da poco ed è veramente utile...

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> questo mi fa pensare che sei riuscito a registrarti al 190.it... io non sono mai riuscito ad andare oltre la seconda pagina... improvvisamente mi dice: "il tuo codice fiscale non corrisponde al tuo codice fiscale: ammissione di inutilità in corso: spegnimi, ti prego !!!" o qualcosa del genere 
> 
> Coda

 

muahahaha esattamente lo stesso per me!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## RockSteady

non riesco a capire come inviare gli sms

ho installato smsssend 

```
smssend vodafoneit -install

SmsSend version 3.3 - Copyright(c) Ze KiLleR / SkyTech - 2000'03

Trying to install vodafoneit.sms script...

Successfully installed new script vodafoneit.sms

```

```
smssend vodafoneit -help

SmsSend version 3.3 - Copyright(c) Ze KiLleR / SkyTech - 2000'03

Arguments for provider vodafoneit :

  Username /* Your user name on www.190.it */

  Password /* Your password */

  PhoneNumber (Max size 10) /* Recipient phone number */

  Message (Max size 360) (Non alphanum converted, except + - _ *) /* Your message */

```

ho messo anche la riga nel mio .bashrc

alias vodafone="smssend vodafoneit USERNAME PASSWORD"

cambiando ovviamente username e password con la mia user e pass

ma ora come proseguo???

come invio sms???

----------

## RockSteady

ok ho risolto

grazie a nessuno  :Very Happy: 

no scherzo grazie a tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Chiedo una curiosita' su questo 3d... curiosita' suscitata da una discussione che si stava avviando qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=288544

Non so se sia comunque il luogo piu' indicato pero'... 

La domanda e' questa:

Come posso passare a smssend un comando? Da quanto ho capito accetta delle stringhe di testo.. ma non posso farci molto.. se (per esempio) volessi mandare il mio ip via sms come potrei fare? O se (esempio stupido) volessi postarmi un 'uname -r' o un 'w'? Il principio e' sempre lo stesso...

Grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

@lavish:

Non ho mai usato smssens (quindi non sono sicuro della prima parte della 

sintassi  :Smile:  )

Credo che cmq una cosa del genere dovrebbe rispondere alla tua domanda 

```
smssend vodafoneit NOMEUTENTE PASSWORD 347******** `date`
```

----------

## lavish

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo che cmq una cosa del genere dovrebbe rispondere alla tua domanda 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ehh si'..  :Razz:  Fin qui ci arrivo anche io... ma mi pare che la sintassi fosse:

```
smssend vodafoneit NOMEUTENTE PASSWORD 347******** "<messaggio>"
```

(non sono a casa per provare... ma mi pareva che fosse cosi'... non vorrei aver fatto un post inutile)

----------

## gutter

Ma la sostituzione la fa anche tra le virgolette. Questo esempio dovrebbe chiarire il tutto:

```
gutter@giskard ~ $ echo "Oggi è: `date`"

Oggi è: Sat Feb  5 20:07:31 CET 2005

```

----------

## paperp

ho provato ad emergere la 3.4 anche sul gentoomacosx , ma mi ha detto che manca qulcosa:

```
* Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 * 

 *   /usr/local/portage/net-misc/smssend/files/smssend-3.4-verizon.diff

 *   ( smssend-3.4-verizon.diff )

```

..peccato perchè skyutils era riuscito a compilarlo senza problemi...

----------

## lavish

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ma la sostituzione la fa anche tra le virgolette.

 

OMG! Ieri ero al lavoro e non potevo provare prima di postare, ma ero convinto che non potesse funzionare.. come se fosse tutto stringa quello che viene messo fra "". Ora che ci penso per visualizzare certi caratteri serve l'escape in ogni caso ( \` per esempio ) e quindi il problema non si pone...

Che stupido sono stato...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Cya e  scusate per questi posts inutili

----------

## innominato76

Ciao a tutti, sono un nuovo utente.

Ho provato a seguire questo link per spedire sms da linea di comando, ma quando eseguo il comando

```
smssend vodafoneit -install
```

mi dà un errore, cioè che non riesce a connettersi, penso per scaricare lo script vodafoneit.

Sapete se è down il sito momentaneamente o se non è più raggiungibile definitavamente?

----------

## fejfbo

Incuriosito da questo ottimo programmino, ho provato ad emergerlo ma poi durante la configurazione ottengo lo stesso errore di Innominato76.

Qualcuno di voi di recente è riuscito a scaricare lo script per vodafoneit?

----------

## Cerberos86

se provi a dare un'occhiata alle date probabilmente ti renderai conto che i post n sono molto recenti (circa 1 anno).... E' molto probabile che tale funzionalità non sia più supportata.... Oltretutto inviare sms da riga di comando o altre utility non è più così vantaggioso dato che (almeno il 190) ha limitato l'invio di tali messaggi da 100 a 10 giornalieri.... il gioco non vale più la candela....   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fejfbo

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> (almeno il 190) ha limitato l'invio di tali messaggi da 100 a 10 giornalieri

 

Da quando? Chiedo scusa, è da un po' che non li mandavo più dal sito e non ci avevo fatto caso!   :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *innominato76 wrote:*   

> quando eseguo il comando
> 
> ```
> smssend vodafoneit -install
> ```
> ...

 

Gli script dovrebbero essere nella directory /usr/share/smssend. Hai controllato se per caso lo script c'é giá?

Comunque sarebbe particolarmente utile conoscere il messaggio di errore e non un generico "mi ha dato un erorre".

----------

## x-dd

```
smssend vodafoneit -install

SmsSend version 3.4 - Copyright(c) Ze KiLleR / SkyTech - 2000'04

Trying to install vodafoneit.sms script...

SkyUtils_CreateConnection : Unknown Host : zekiller.skytech.org

SkyUtils_SU_ExecuteActions Error : Cannot connect to the host

SmsSend Error : Cannot connect
```

Il sito è down, evidentemente.

Qualcuno si decide a  fare copia incolla di questo script o bisogna chiederlo in ginocchio?

Grazie

----------

## redmatrix

Beh, il problema degli sms limitati può essere aggirato a rigor di logica con un programma "pilota" che tenti l'invio degli sms con vari provider finché non ottiente un successful.

Mi spiego meglio, smssend puo agganciare teoricamente qualunque provider, basta dargli in pasto un file di configurazione, quindi se ci fosse (per esempio) una interfaccia grafica capace di gestire più file di configurazione e fosse in grado di capire se il messaggio è stato inviato oppure no, potrebbe tentare man mano con le varie conf fino ad ottenere esito positivo.

Tempo fa ci stavo lavorando sopra a suon di C e gtk+ ma sfortunatamente l'hd è andato a puttane e non avevo voglia di ricominciare tutto da capo, se qualche buon uomo ha voglia...  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *x-dd wrote:*   

> Qualcuno si decide a  fare copia incolla di questo script o bisogna chiederlo in ginocchio?

 

Penso che basti usare l'educazione.

Tra "Qualcuno si decide a fare" e "Qualcuno potrebbe per favore fare" ci sono notevoli differenze, sufficenti, nel mio caso, per decidere se fare una cosa o meno.

----------

## redmatrix

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *x-dd wrote:*   Qualcuno si decide a  fare copia incolla di questo script o bisogna chiederlo in ginocchio? 
> 
> Penso che basti usare l'educazione.
> 
> Tra "Qualcuno si decide a fare" e "Qualcuno potrebbe per favore fare" ci sono notevoli differenze, sufficenti, nel mio caso, per decidere se fare una cosa o meno.

 

x Randomaze

Beh, se ti può consolare, quando si parla di telefonia mobile la gente va fuori di matto, te lo garantisco per esperienza personale, lavoro in un negozio di quel tipo.  :Sad: 

x x-dd

quoto in pieno l'intervento di randomaze, l'educazione viene prima di qualunque altra cosa, anche dell'ovvio...

ciao.

----------

## federico

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh, se ti può consolare, quando si parla di telefonia mobile la gente va fuori di matto, te lo garantisco per esperienza personale, lavoro in un negozio di quel tipo. 
> 
> 

 

Se l'unisci all'informatica e' la fine...

----------

## fejfbo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Comunque sarebbe particolarmente utile conoscere il messaggio di errore e non un generico "mi ha dato un erorre".

 

L'errore è lo stesso postato da x-dd, cioè che non riesce a connettersi.

Purtroppo lo script non c'è, perchè se provo a mandare un sms mi dice che manca lo script

----------

## x-dd

Questo mi arrivato in pvt e lo riporto sul forum:

```
## Vodafone (Italy) - www.190.it

# Version 1.14

# by Danilo Piazzalunga <danilopiazza@gmail.com>

# Last update: 2005-11-24

#

# SYNOPSIS

#

#       smssend USERNAME PASSWORD NUMBER MESSAGE

#

#

# ERROR CODES

#

#  1 -> Bad username and/or password.

#  2 -> Service temporarily unavailable.

#  3 -> Recipient must be a Vodafone number.

#  4 -> The message must be at least one character long.

#  5 -> Missing recipient phone number.

#  6 -> Invalid recipient phone number.

#  7 -> Daily limit reached.

# 10 -> Unknown error.

# 20 -> Internal error. This is caused by ignoring an earlier error.

#

#

# BUGS

#

# For some reason, the login phase takes forever (about one minute).

# Please be patient.

#

# If you get an "Unknown error", please try again later.

# If you keep getting this error, please inform the author

# because it is likely that the site has changed since this

# script was released.

#

NbParams 4

%Username : Your user name on www.190.it

%Password Hidden : Your password

%PhoneNumber Size=10 : Recipient phone number

%Message Size=360 Convert : Your message

# Phase 1: Get quickly to a page we are allowed to login from

GetURL http://www.190.it/190/trilogy/jsp/user.do

Params ty_skip_md=true

Search <form name="loginForm" target="_top" method="POST" action="/190/trilogy/jsp/login.do"

PrintMsg Logging in. This will take a while...

Else

ErrorMsg 10 Start: Unknown error. Maybe the site has changed.

GO

# Phase 2-6: Logging in

# http://www.190.it/190/trilogy/jsp/login.do

PostURL \%RTFormAction-1-0%

NoAdd username

NoAdd password

PostData \%RTGetForm-1-0%&username=\%Username%&password=\%Password%

# WARNING: if "Referer:" is not set correctly, user login and password

# will appear in the URL params.

Referer http://www.190.it/190/trilogy/jsp/homePage.do?tabName=HOME+190&ty_skip_md=true

# This first check does not work because SMSSend does not understand frames.

Search Se hai dimenticato Username e/o Password

ErrorMsg 1 Bad username and/or password.

ElseSearch https://registrazione.190.it/190/cr/reminder/choose_reminder.jsp

ErrorMsg 1 Bad username and/or password.

ElseSearch window.open('/190/trilogy/jsp/auth/popup/ty_logindisabled.jsp'

ErrorMsg 2 Service temporarily unavailable.

ElseSearch <a href='http://www.190.it/190/trilogy/jsp/logout.do?tk=9616,t'

PrintMsg Login successful.

Else

ErrorMsg 10 Login: Unknown error. Maybe the site has changed.

GO

# Phase 7-8: Switch to the "Fai da te privati" tab

# http://www.areaprivati.190.it/190/trilogy/jsp/home.do?tabName=Fai+da+te+privati&tk=9616,t

GetURL \%RTFollowLink-6-Fai+da+te+privati%

Referer \%RTURL-6%?\%RTParams-6%

Search Informazioni relative al numero&nbsp;

PrintMsg Welcome to the "Fai da te" section.

Else

ErrorMsg 10 Fai+da+te+privati: Unknown error. Maybe the site has changed.

GO

# Phase 9-11: Trying to reach the SMS page

# http://www.areaprivati.190.it/190/trilogy/jsp/programView.do?pageTypeId=9604&programId=9361&channelId=-8663&ty_nocache=true&tk=9604,t&ty_op=-3,-1,-1,9604,1,-1,-1

GetURL \%RTFollowLink-8-programView.do%

Referer \%RTURL-8%?\%RTParams-8%

Search Siamo spiacenti, il servizio non e' al momento disponibile

ErrorMsg 2 Service temporarily unavailable. Please retry later.

ElseSearch nella sezione Fai da te di www.190.it puoi accedere

PrintMsg Navigating towards the SMS page...

Else

ErrorMsg 10 Reminder: Unknown error. Maybe the site has changed.

GO

# Phase 12-14: Reach the SMS page after the annoying ads page

# http://www.areaprivati.190.it/190/trilogy/jsp/dispatcher.do?ty_key=fsms_hp&ipage=next

GetURL \%RTFollowLink-11-fsms_hp%

Referer \%RTURL-11%?\%RTParams-11%

Search Siamo spiacenti, il servizio non e' al momento disponibile

ErrorMsg 2 Service temporarily unavailable. Please retry later.

ElseSearch Hai superato il limite giornaliero di SMS da Web

ErrorMsg 7 Daily limit reached.

ElseSearch Il servizio permette di inviare ogni giorno fino a

PrintMsg Submitting your message...

Else

ErrorMsg 10 Submit: Unknown error. Maybe the site has changed.

GO

# Phase 15: Preparing message

# http://www.areaprivati.190.it/190/fsms/prepare.do

PostURL \%RTFormAction-14-2%

Noadd receiverNumber

Noadd message

NoAdd availableChars

PostData \%RTGetForm-14-2%&receiverNumber=\%PhoneNumber%&message=\%Message%

Referer \%RTURL-14%?\%RTParams-14%

Search Siamo spiacenti, il servizio non e' al momento disponibile

ErrorMsg 2 Service temporarily unavailable. Please retry later.

ElseSearch solo a numeri di cellulare Vodafone

ErrorMsg 3 Recipient must be a Vodafone number.

ElseSearch deve contenere almeno un carattere

ErrorMsg 4 The message must be at least one character long.

ElseSearch inserire il numero di telefono del destinatario

ErrorMsg 5 Missing recipient phone number.

ElseSearch Il numero di telefono del destinatario del messaggio non e' valido

ErrorMsg 6 Invalid recipient phone number.

ElseSearch Verifica la correttezza dei dati da te inseriti e invia il tuo SMS via web.

PrintMsg Sending your message...

Else

ErrorMsg 10 Preview: Unknown error. Maybe the site has changed.

GO

# Phase 16: Sending message

# http://www.areaprivati.190.it/190/fsms/send.do?pageTypeId=9604&programId=9361&channelId=-8663

GetURL \%RTFollowLink-15-send.do%

Referer \%RTURL-15%

Search Siamo spiacenti, il servizio non e' al momento disponibile

ErrorMsg 2 Service temporarily unavailable. Please retry later.

ElseSearch Siamo spiacenti, si &egrave; verificato un errore durante l'elaborazione richiesta

ErrorMsg 20 Internal error. This is caused by ignoring an earlier error.

ElseSearch stata elaborata correttamente

PrintMsg Message sent successfully.

Else

ErrorMsg 10 Sending: Unknown error. Maybe the site has changed.

GO
```

Però ho ancora problemi:

```
smssend vodafoneit username password numero testo

Result : Logging in. This will take a while...

Result : Login successful.

SmsSend Error in Execute : Substitution name not found in params : RTFollowLink-6 (error in the script ? Contact the author of the script)
```

----------

## fejfbo

scusa, questo penso sia il vodafoneit script, ma ti hanno suggerito anche dove metterlo e come chiamarlo?

----------

## x-dd

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> scusa, questo penso sia il vodafoneit script, ma ti hanno suggerito anche dove metterlo e come chiamarlo?

 

/usr/share/smssend/vodafoneit.sms

----------

## u238

lo script ti serve solo per mandare sms a vodafone? ..no xkè un utente del nostro forum ha creato 1 programmino in java con interfaccia grafica velocissimo.. se ti serve a riga di commando io l'ho modificato e ce l'ho anche a riga di commando... fai 1 ricerca  :Wink: 

----------

## DevOne

 *fabius wrote:*   

> Si ,  ma almeno funziona. Lo script per il sito di Libero, ad esempio, non va.

 

Prova goLinuxSMS o goWinSMS...funziona sempre!

ci sono anche funzioni per creare i propri programmi, oltre a delle API generiche per

creare le proprie connessioni.

----------

